# Speeding



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I GOT STOPPED FOR SPEEDING 

YESTERDAY. 

I THOUGHT 

I COULD TALK 

MY WAY OUT OF IT 

UNTIL THE COP LOOKED AT 

MY DOG IN THE BACK SEAT


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That made I larff. :lol: :lol: 

Worth a bump for others to enjoy I think. The expression on the dog's face says it all. :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Not wearing a seatbelt. tut tut. :lol: :lol: 

Sid


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You need to brake harder and that will sort the problem out  

Richard...


----------

